# One of My Other Hobbies - Astrophotography



## Colorado CJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello everyone.

I figured I'd post a few images here from one of my other hobbies (obsessions), Astrophotography.

I am a long time photographer, using everything from digital medium format, to film (35mm to 8x10 large format) and even wet plate photography. A little over a year ago, I decided to try my hand at another type of photography, astrophotography, and bought a cheap tracking mount. I was INSTANTLY hooked.

A month after my first try at an astro photo, I was already building a dome for a backyard observatory. A year later, and after way too much money was spent, I have some great setups and am having the time of my life capturing our universe.

Here are a few of my favorites from the past ~year of astro imaging.

The Eastern Veil Nebula










The Great Orion Nebula










Andromeda's Core










The Fish head in Hubble Palette (narrow band)










The Triangulum Galaxy










The "Heart" of the Heart Nebula in Hubble Palette










The Cygnus Wall in Hubble Palette










The Elephants Trunk in Hubble Palette










The Crescent Nebula in Hubble Palette










The "Pillars of Creation" in Hubble Palette










The Needle Galaxy










The Whirlpool Galaxy (two interacting galaxies)










The Horsehead and Flame Nebulas in H-Alpha










The Horsehead in RGB + Hydrogen Alpha










The Rosette Nebula in Hubble Palette










M81, M82


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

These are FANTASIC! I love them . Where do you live? We are in Fort Collins.

GP


----------



## Colorado CJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Grandpa Pete said:


> These are FANTASIC! I love them . Where do you live? We are in Fort Collins.
> 
> GP


Thanks! Right down the road from you in Loveland.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Gorgeous, fascinating, beautiful shots!

And you know what... I think Joey J5 might be able to make you a frame with resin that mimics one of those shots... well I know he has made a few galaxy themed ones anyway!

Thank you for sharing those pics! Love them


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - those are stunning.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool ! 
Thanks for sharing that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*YES! I never get enough of that. Images from the Spitzer Space Telescope are my screensavers. Thanks for posting. *

*'As above, so below'. *


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Beautiful work just excellent I'm glad you have such a hobby and posted those even though they make me realize how small and insignificant I am compared to the universe!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Somebody has to say it. "My God! It's full of stars!"

Astounding!


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

They a brilliant, space is such a strange place. Inviting but scary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Far out! :rofl:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man... those are stupendous! Just great. Love the colors and shapes. Notice that there are no discordant colors. Natures pallet at its' finest. Cool interest thanks for the view.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow!!! Speechless.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing those!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Отлично! У вас есть замечательное хобби. Я вам по-доброму завидую!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------

